# Vash and Knives are gonna be PARENTS! Maybe..



## Anna _May_Neko (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey!
My boyfriend left his piranas with me for the summer, and just today I noticed what looks like eggs  They're like little yellow beads, only they're not like the ones in the pictures on this page, there's about 20 or 25 all stuck in a big bubbleness, attatched to one of the plants in the tank. I donno, does that sound like pirana eggs? Or could it be some kind of mystery fungus? I really don't know much about them I'm affraid:S
So I guess what I was wondering is what I should do about them if they are, in fact, eggs When will they hatch? Will mom and dad eat them? Should I try to put them in the spare tank? What should I feed them until they're big enough to dine like the the bigger fish? If I seperate them, will I be able to put them back in with the parent fish? Or will they fight? And if it is a mystery fungus should I dig it out and flush it? Or will it go away?
Any adice would be a great help^_^'


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

If they are eggs u will know within a couple of days as tht is all it takes for them to hatch!! Are the piranhas acting any differently, like guarding tht part of the tank?? If they do turn out 2be eggs when the hatch they should be ok!! But u may wna set up a smaller spare tank using decor n gravel from the parent tank! also the water!! Use a small sponge filter 2!! nothin 2powerful!! Most people fail wiv first time breeding but hey give it a go u never kno!!!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

anna just found out that the yellow she saw were actually her party beads she earned during mardi gras last year


----------

